# which V-BOX spreader?



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm looking to purchase a v-box for my F250 SD. My regular tailgate just isn't doing the job. The gravity model don't cut it. I need it to spread and spread well during a storm. I don't have time to get out or to keep hitting a vibrator. Which is better conveyor or auger? and WHY? I'm sooo ignorant to the details for v-box spreaders and I don't want to regret a purchase. HELP from the PROS is what I need. all input is appreciated. The more you give the better I learn


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

My only auger expierience is on an under tailgate so it's not too rlevant to you, however V-boxes with drag chains I have lots of time with. So my advice, Smith or Downeaster electric V Box, you will be running heavy and probably overweight though, some timbrens or adjustable airbags in the back will help with the weight, you'll still be light on brake power, just thoughts, lots of guys are running 1.75 yard V boxes in 3/4 ton trucks, to me a gas engine is a HUGE headache. Best Adivce you'll get, use the search function, theres literally hundreds of post on which V box and why.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

X 2 on the recommendation


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Have had (relatively) good luck with SnowEx 8500, but they have become too expen$ive IMHO. Also a good idea to carry a spare controller...and maybe a vibrator, too.

Word of caution--on any v-box, use the vibrator ONLY when necessary (ie: material stops flowing). Too much use (like leaving it on for no reason while driving down the road) will compact the material and cause problems you didn't have in the first place. Sounds silly, but after smoking the OEM vibrator switch and replacing it with an external--it's all to easy to do.


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

I run a 2yd in my 3/4ton with timbrens and dont have issues, but i dont plow with it full , i do drive about a twelve mile route with it loded tho. Drag chains are more reliable feeding, but do require maintenence and let a lot of salt into bed, my auger feeds well but you have to run the vibrator a lot. the good thing is tho that the only loose bulk layin in the bed of the truck is what you spill when loading, big deciding factor for me. The buyers are good for the money, but you gotta play the lottery with gettin a good controller. The downeasters and swinsons seem tough but you pay for it. Oh and my poly always looks brand new, and looks trick with my truck bein murdered out on white


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Westhardt- We just added a vibrator to our under tailgate unit, it did not come with a switch, but did have a harness, go figure- Anyway the point is they say the vibrator MUST be installed with a momentary switch, one that you have to hold in/on/up whatever for it to complete a curcuit and operate the unit, this ensures no possibility of turning it on and forgeting it, compacting material or breaking the unit off its mount. We got ours at the local auto parts store for about 8 bucks.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Momentary is a good way to go, but the factory setup that is tied into the controller is OK, as long as the operator understands how to use it. With crap salt, I've had to run a vibrator while spreading almost continously--especially with that POS 9500 I ran last season....ugh. Problem is it seems the early controllers just couldn't hold up, and they would burn out the vibe switch (SP8000s were especially prone) and then you'd get someone who threw a regular SPST toggle in, no light--and little indication to remind you it was on.

I will say with the 2400, although I only ran it a few times, I found all I had to was shake the load back a bit and I seldom needed to use the vibrator. And that was without any type of liner on the bed floor. Add a good section of UHMW liner and it would be *cake* to run. Just too friggin' pricey...


----------



## tc21 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have 3 v boxes. All conveyor driven. A warren, a highway p, and a Diamond. I would say the warren aluminum or the Highway are two nice sanders. You have to get use to the maintenace and and the typical problems to look out for. Like the chains need to be slightly tightend, oil, and grease chains and bearings. Change motor oil, don't leave salt in it over night, bla bla bla. Simple Maintenace. We typicaly do this during a down week. Add two leaf springs in the back of your 3/4 ton or timbrens( it will drive better) and try not to over load it. The truck will handle well. Don't plow with sand in the hopper. It's alot of weight. Try and find a sand/salt source that will fill you up after plowing. Find out what dealers are near you for parts and sales.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

tc21;976053 said:


> Don't plow with sand in the hopper. It's alot of weight.


Isn't that the point??


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

our guys like 1.5 and 2.0 yd salt doggs in that size trucksalt dogg alot. they have them for years and they never have issues running 80+ tons through them each year


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

i dont plow with my hopper full, but thats because i have a phobia which involves me shovelin frozen sand outta my hopper,


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*I like snowex*

I have had great success with my SnowEx spreaders. I run five units and like the auger feed over the conveyor feed systems. Less material waste because I can better control the material flow right inside the cab. That's my opinion.

I also like electric. No chains, belts, hoses or motors to break down in the middle of the night. My only expense has been one vibrator in six years.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

check out the Henderson FSP2. They are made in Manchester, IA. Been selling them since 1983 and have had great success with them.
www.henderson-mfg.com


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

LON;976597 said:


> check out the Henderson FSP2. They are made in Manchester, IA. Been selling them since 1983 and have had great success with them.
> www.henderson-mfg.com


Looks like a western.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

AA+ Landscaping;976698 said:


> Looks like a western.


More like a Western looks like a Henderson
Henderson has actually been building the 1-ton sized spreader since the late 70's, long before the others started building them.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a meyer 2 yard v-box which has worked out well for me. I don't have a lot of experience with other models so I can't compare between brands. One feature i really like, and I am not sure if anyone else offers this or not, is that the controls are wireless. If the truck were to break down, all you have to do is move the spreader over to another truck and you are good to go. 

I don't think i could justify the extra money for stainless either-it seems like the parts that tend to rust out (sprockets, drag chain, etc) are all regular steel anyway. So you are still washing it out after every storm. If you are gonna have to wash it out anyway, then the painted surfaces seem like they would last just fine with a little care and oil or FF at the end of the season.


----------

